# And now that I have a clue



## Stevepwns (May 29, 2013)

Thats about all I have is a clue, the more I learn about this art, the more I realize how much I dont know.....  That being said, Currently I am using an A33,  I have enought o upgrade my body to an A65, or by a nice lens for the same amount. I have a few lens', nothing top of the line by any means but they are doing the job. My question is, should I upgrade the body?  Will I see a difference in my image quality, or should I invest in more glass?


----------



## Overread (May 29, 2013)

Questions to consider:

1) What is it that your current setup does not do that you want it to? What limits do you feel that your setup imposes upon you that restricts your photography ability/creativity/etc...

2) What do you feel is your core interest areas that you enjoy shooting and currently can (or in the future wish to) shoot. If you wish also detail how you go about shooting these subjects and situations as well.


There are LOADS of things you can get that will improve the image quality beyond the camera body (in fact many times the body is the least important thing). Lighting gear; support gear (tripods); lenses; filters; etc...


----------



## dxqcanada (May 29, 2013)

I would suggest better lenses ... unless there is a camera function you need.

I have only upgraded camera bodies for functionality, and got some improvements in image quality ... but most of my efforts have gone into the lenses and this had a greater impact.

I would look at replacing all your lenses with a Sony 16-50mm, and 70-300mm SSM ... possibly keep the 50mm if you really need to shoot under really low lighting.


----------



## Stevepwns (May 30, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> I would suggest better lenses ... unless there is a camera function you need.
> 
> I have only upgraded camera bodies for functionality, and got some improvements in image quality ... but most of my efforts have gone into the lenses and this had a greater impact.
> 
> I would look at replacing all your lenses with a Sony 16-50mm, and 70-300mm SSM ... possibly keep the 50mm if you really need to shoot under really low lighting.



So you are saying replace all of them for 2? Ok, why those 2, I am not familiar with them. Obviously the range of the 2 cover a good distance. But are they better lenses?  I would think because they are a lot newer than all but one of my lenses they would be. Am I correct in assuming this?  I dont use all of my lenses but I have found that they all produce a different image when shooting from the same focal length. Both the 50 and 28 take beautiful shots. Well all of them are are great but the Kit lens and the Tamron which is average at best.  I like the idea of having a walk around lens of that focal range, would there be one you could recomend that would fit that description?  

Thanks for your input, I appreciate the help.




Overread said:


> Questions to consider:
> 
> 1) What is it that your current setup does not do that you want it to? What limits do you feel that your setup imposes upon you that restricts your photography ability/creativity/etc...
> 
> ...



That is a lot to think about, I hadn't really considered a lighting system at all.  Since I am outdoors most of the time, lighting hasn't even crossed my mind. The biggest issue I have is that the A33 overheats and takes forever to right to the SD card if I am shooting a lot of picture in a short time.  A close second is that its small, I have larger than average hands and find myself hitting buttons I don't want to hit and I can't really get a good grip on it.

Thanks for the info, I obviously have a bit of time before I know what I want and why I want it.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 30, 2013)

The SLT-A57 is physically larger than your A33. That could be a consideration if you upgrade bodies ... and you do get a better sensor.
The SLT-A65 has same body as the A57, with other functionality and increase in sensor.
Or you can try to find/build a grip to attach to the bottom of your A33.

From the images I see on your Flickr page ... some images look to soft, and that could be contributed with IQ of the lens ... especially shooting wide open like you do on the 50mm f/1.4. Try to stop down about two stops, as this tends to be the sweet spot of most lenses in general.


I still stick to the lens upgrade:
Sony DT 16-50 F2.8 SSM SAL1650 lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount
Sony AF 70-300 F4.5-5.6 G SSM SAL70300G lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount


Or the closest to a walk around lens Sony AF DT 16-105mm F3.5-5.6 SAL16105 lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount

I have the 16-105mm and the image quality is pretty good, though not as good as the 16-50mm


----------



## Stevepwns (May 30, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> The SLT-A57 is physically larger than your A33. That could be a consideration if you upgrade bodies ... and you do get a better sensor.
> The SLT-A65 has same body as the A57, with other functionality and increase in sensor.
> Or you can try to find/build a grip to attach to the bottom of your A33.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I appreciate your help. Ill keep in mind the tip about my 50mm.


----------



## Nervine (May 31, 2013)

Isn't the A58 due to be released soon so may be option instead of A57. Although A57 price would drop then.


----------



## Stevepwns (May 31, 2013)

Nervine said:


> Isn't the A58 due to be released soon so may be option instead of A57. Although A57 price would drop then.



Yeah, I am always keeping an eye out on what is being released.  I bought a video card about 4 years ago and the next week they released the next generation.....for the same price.  That won't happen again.  Not sure what upgrade path I will take but I think I am going with the advise of getting new lenses first.  I can't say the functionality aspect of my A33 is a big deal. So far it has done everything I want it to do. Its just small and I have man hands... so meh. Ill probably just wait a bit longer.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 31, 2013)

6 one way half a dozen the other. You could shave some of your existing lenses out. Do you need a 28mm f2.8 when you have a 28-80 f3.5? do you need a 100-200mm f4.5 and a 100-300 mm f4.5? Toss the tammy and the 18-55 kit. YOu could probably benefit from a nice wide angle from the looks of your flickr stream. Like a 10-20.


----------



## Stevepwns (May 31, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> 6 one way half a dozen the other. You could shave some of your existing lenses out. Do you need a 28mm f2.8 when you have a 28-80 f3.5? do you need a 100-200mm f4.5 and a 100-300 mm f4.5? Toss the tammy and the 18-55 kit. YOu could probably benefit from a nice wide angle from the looks of your flickr stream. Like a 10-20.




No, actually I dont, The 28 and the 100 - 200 give better performance than the other 2. I thought about putting them back on Ebay but there are so many of  them I figured Id hold onto them.  Ive been looking at wide angle lenses, havent picked one out yet though.


----------



## Nervine (May 31, 2013)

Stevepwns said:


> Yeah, I am always keeping an eye out on what is being released.  I bought a video card about 4 years ago and the next week they released the next generation.....for the same price.  That won't happen again.  Not sure what upgrade path I will take but I think I am going with the advise of getting new lenses first.  I can't say the functionality aspect of my A33 is a big deal. So far it has done everything I want it to do. Its just small and I have man hands... so meh. Ill probably just wait a bit longer.



I know what you mean. A few months after getting A55 the A57 was released hence why I have waited so long in upgrading. However it looks like A77 replacement is atleast another 12 months so will upgrade to the A77 in next few weeks.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 1, 2013)

Upgrade bodies if you shoot a lot of high ISO images and are not happy with the results you are getting now or another body has features you really need otherwise go for lenses.


----------

